# Need some wide tires



## bosax (Oct 13, 2005)

I'd post this in the tire forum, but I don't really care about weight or rolling resistance, etc. 

My Michelin Dynamics on the tandem are pretty flat (and no, they have air, they are just flat on the top). I don't really like how they feel on the road. I do however, like how wide they are. They are 700x28, but I measured the width to be 31mm. When compared to 700x28 Vittorias on my commuter, the Vittorias are much smaller, measuring only 27mm across. 

Should I stick with the Michelins and save money? Should I order Vittorias in size 32? Should I try something new? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

How about Panaracer Paselas?


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

wooglin said:


> How about Panaracer Paselas?


When I looked into this issue in the past, the Panaracer Paselas came up as a top rated tire. It comes in a number of different sizes from 23c to 37c. I've had a couple of pair. They seem to have a supple ride and good durability. I just ordered 4 more Paselas on Friday.


----------

